

Server-Side Validering Med PHP – Free Ressources - gustavsdk
http://gustavs.dk/php-inkluder-mange-filer/

======
gus_massa
This looks ontopic, but this is a English speaking forum, so the submission
will probably get ignored of flagged, unless it has some very interesting
material that is not available in English.

The autotranslation destroys the code, so I have to read the translated text
and the original code:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&u=http://g...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&u=http://gustavs.dk/php-
inkluder-mange-filer/)

Do you have an English version? With a little of luck it will be more popular
here.

